# Braid Line slipping myth info



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Myth Busting: The truth about line slipping on the spool etc. 

Many mistakenly believe that Spectra® will slip on the spool unless you take Draconian measures to prevent it. Experience has clearly shown that putting on several layers of mono, Dacron or duct tape are totally unnecessary. This practice is not recommended to solve a problem that does not even exist. Braided line grips the spool much like tread on a tire grips the road better than a smooth one with an infinitely small contact area. 

Before you start spooling, form a good knot, (such as the Berkley Trilene knot) cinch it tightly on one side of the spool leaving a long tag end to be laid across the arbor. Spool the first full layer of Spectra® onto the spool in a close side-by-side fashion under tension of 6 or more pounds over the tag end. If this is done, the line will not slip! No exceptions have been reported but try pulling on it at this point if you have any doubts. When convinced, you might tell a friend that it works. 

Continue filling the spool under tension without any exaggerated crisscrossing. Tension about1/2 the drag pressure expected may be appropriate when spooling heavy- duty line. Exaggerated crisscrossing creates open space in the spool which may invite the subsequent layer to dig in. In any case, crisscrossing is a one-time-event because you would not attempt exaggerated crisscrossing when fighting a fish because to do so would give the fish the opportunity to shake the hook. Actually, even if you think you are laying the line tightly under tension in a close side-by-side fashion, it is likely that you can’t see that you are crossing several wraps every turn because the line is so small diameter.

Some believe that Spectra® should be spooled on wet. This is not needed, but if it makes you happy, ok. The main concern with wet spooling is that often insufficient tension is applied. Fresh water causes no problems, but I would not use sea water which has about 3.5% salt (about a 1/3 pound per gallon). Salt causes spool erosion. You would be saturating the line with salt all the way down to the bottom of the spool to start trouble later.


got this from jerry brown's website about braid since alot of people think this happens


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Good write up, but I find it much eaiser to just put a 1/4" piece of tape in the center of the spool. Pull knot tight and wind away.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Seems to be a "mythbuster" for just conventionals with wide spools (trolling reels given JB usual customer base and the drag pressure recommended). 

The entire first paragrah is utter BS.

Can you guarantee this will work on my very narrow frame Newells (especially the graphite spooled ones) or my short spooled spinners?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Seems to be a "mythbuster" for just conventionals with wide spools (trolling reels given JB usual customer base).
> 
> Can you guarantee this will work on my very narrow frame Newells (especially the graphite spooled ones) or my short spooled spinners?


Ive tried it on my avet sx,ocea jigger 3000,tyrnos 16II,113h senator,penn 30sw, calcutta 700,pro gear 650cs and some stradic's and havent had a problem with any of them if spooled properly. I use to spool all my reels with mono backing as i thought this was true now i just tie the braid right to the spool and havent had it slip on me yet. As for graphite spool's im not sure i only have one and its spooled with mono as a backup/bait reel.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have spooled many reels with Jerry Brown and it like any other braid can slip under high pressure. On most of the reels that are using hollow Spectra the spool arbor has a peg to hold the line. I always use backing when spooling reels with braid, but sometimes only a few wraps. When using Jerry Brown Hollow core the connection to the mono is 100%. I have had customers bring me their conventional reels saying that the drag does not work when in actuality the line was slipping on the spool. I have seen it slip on too many reels to not add the safety of something that I know grips the spool such as tape or mono backing. I had a small freshwater spinner years ago slip when I was fighting a nice fish, at that point you loose a lot of control of the fight. Usually the line will start slipping when the bottom wraps get wet and once it starts sliding it will keep sliding. I have heard of different knots that prevent it from slipping but I feel much safer using a method I know works.

John


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

in my experience, it's not the slipping under heavy pressure that i'm worried about. when i put my reels away for the winter then break them out in the spring, the line (after being put away wet) has swelled and spins on the spool.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

John81 said:


> I use to spool all my reels with mono backing as i thought this was true now i just tie the braid right to the spool and havent had it slip on me yet. As for graphite spool's im not sure i only have one and its spooled with mono as a backup/bait reel.


First off, for many of us surfcasters and our reels the use of a mono backer isn't a "Draconian" measure that burdens us . . . It is just a matter of convenience and economy when using 300 yard filler spools. 

I know for a fact braid spins on the spools I use without something behind it and I believe this solution really isn't applicable if you don't have a couple inches of spool length to work with. 

I would be wary of this being a bulletproof solution on any reel with a spool 2 inches wide or smaller.



jlentz said:


> I have seen it slip on too many reels to not add the safety of something that I know grips the spool such as tape or mono backing. . . . I feel much safer using a method I know works.


That's were I'm at. I know braid slips on narrow / short spools and I know it will *still* slip using this method. 

Additionally, I really don't want to put 6lbs of pressure on what is then, _*just the bare core of the spool*_ in a 20lb class reel. I would be hesitant to do it with a 30lb reel. The shaft is not designed to take that stress that close to its axis. On a full spool the geometry is different and the stress is distributed through the reel as designed.

If anything, for surf sized and inshore boat reels I think the Jerry Brown method is the "Draconian" one . . . Give me mono backing anyday and I'll be just fine living the myth . . .


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry John81, but I don't agree with you! The extra steps you take (tag end, etc,) are useless unless you take the extra steps you stated. It's much easier to throw some mono backing on there, or some tape. Makes it much easier and quicker. The fact remains...if you do not take the proper steps...the braid will slip on the spool...plain and simple...and it all boils down on how you want to prevent that! I think my way is easier and takes less time. Larry


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

a wrap of black tape for me ... much simpler ........ unless like sarge you are filling a big spool then the mono backing to save money is the ticket


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sgt_Slough said:


> First off, for many of us surfcasters and our reels the use of a mono backer isn't a "Draconian" measure that burdens us . . . It is just a matter of convenience and economy when using 300 yard filler spools.
> 
> I know for a fact braid spins on the spools I use without something behind it and I believe this solution really isn't applicable if you don't have a couple inches of spool length to work with.
> 
> ...



This would be my reply,if I knew how to write that well... 
Being just a fisherman,and having seen the stuff slip time and time again,mono backing or tape are the only way to fly.... Good reply Sgt...


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

only reason your line would slip is spooled incorrectly. If you don't want to follow the steps thats up to you. I know this method works and thats good enough for me


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I've used tape and mono, for backing. I'll take your word that it doesn't slip, my friend. But I ain't takin' a chance.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks.

But I'll stick with Draconian tape on the spool.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

John81 said:


> only reason your line would slip is spooled incorrectly. If you don't want to follow the steps thats up to you. I know this method works and thats good enough for me


Good post and as in your quote "it's good enough for me". If it works for you then great. I like some others have had braid spin on a few spools. A Calcutta 700 for one and it was spooled similar to what you described. The only spools that I have NOT had braid spin on are my lighter spinning set ups like an Okuma CD30 and reels like that. As for the rest of my gear a mono backing will work just fine for me.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

I had just returned from a nearby lake where I was test casting a new Saros that I had loaded with 14# fireline crystal, when I saw this thread. I had strung up the rod, tied on a weight, tightened up the drag, pulled out some line and thought, why is my drag slipping? I tightened the drag some more, and pulled off more line. thats when I realized that the spool wasn't turning.
Anyone know where I can get some of that there draconian tape? I believe I'll be using that stuff from now on!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Teflon tape all the way for me. The braid digs in well and it doesn't eat up much spool space, important on a small spinner!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

John81 said:


> Braided line grips the spool much like tread on a tire grips the road better than a smooth one with an infinitely small contact area.


Kind of off topic, but this is completely false. The tread on a tire has almost no gripping effect. The grip of a tire comes from the rubber molding around the rough surface of the pavement.

Tire treads are almost exclusively designed for...water removal. Yep, the tread is designed to pull water off the road so the rubber of the tire has rough surface to grip. That's why when you're stuck in the mud and your wheels are spinning, mud flies up in the air.

Also, take a look at NASCAR or Indy racing tires. Slick as a baby's a$$. There is no water to pull out of the way, so the entire tire can be devoted to gripping the track.

NOW, to pull this back into fishing. Mono is a racing tire. Slick and with a similar physical makeup to rubber (in that it will flatten out and mold itself to roughness). Braid is, as the JB site implies, like a road tire. Ridged and not flat. It offers less straight surface contact on the spool than mono. That, mixed with the cloth-like composition of braid, make braid more likely to slide than the grippy mono.

Just thought I'd throw a little something into the mix. I've never had a braid slip problem, but then again I mainly use it on spools that have a built-in post for mounting the line.

Evan


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Give me a small spot of tape and spool it up normaly. 

To me it just sounds like a desperate defense to slippage.


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

There's a bit about spooling up with braid on a casting (multiplier) reel here - http://www.planetseafishing.com/tutorials/read/put-braid-to-bed/


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

old thread bump.


i've had 30lb power pro spooled on a Boca60 with no tape or mono backing for almost 2 years. never had a problem with slippage. until today.


it now slips EASILY all of the sudden. it was spooled properly, ~1/8" from the lip (which is probably over 350yds) and has never been run out anywhere near the arbor, or slipped at all, even when fighting BIG (~200lbs) fish.

i believe the culprit is it sitting in my truck for the last couple weeks. (not in the back, in the cab on the backseat.) i think it's the temperature cycles that have caused the issue, and will respool with the same line without taking any anti-slip measures to see what happens.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Braid*

It will slip in not tied to backing or taped. Believe what you want but I know this for a fact.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Whether or not it's necessary, I use three of four wraps of teflon tape. It leaves no residue on the spool and Ive never had a problem with slippage when I use it.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

For what its worth, I have used this method on 2 reels and it has worked for me. I leave a tag end as wide as the spool. A small piece of tape to hold the tag straight, and spool under heavy tension. A Daiwa 400H, 300 yards 65 lb braid topped with 50 lb mono. Tested to 20 lbs of drag with no slippage. A Penn 50tw, 600 yards 130 hollow braid, topped with 80 mono. Tested to 50+ lbs of drag with no slippage. But, using tape is great insurance, and doesn't take much time to do or room on the spool. Interesting to see the different results people have had.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Kind of off topic, but this is completely false. The tread on a tire has almost no gripping effect. The grip of a tire comes from the rubber molding around the rough surface of the pavement.
> 
> Tire treads are almost exclusively designed for...water removal. Yep, the tread is designed to pull water off the road so the rubber of the tire has rough surface to grip. That's why when you're stuck in the mud and your wheels are spinning, mud flies up in the air.
> 
> ...





dudeondacouch said:


> old thread bump.
> 
> 
> i've had 30lb power pro spooled on a Boca60 with no tape or mono backing for almost 2 years. never had a problem with slippage. until today.
> ...


It sounds like a heat swell problem. Braid is slick. Spool swells in the heat the braid gives way. Spool cools, braid just stays where it was pushed. I would just respool with the same line and keep the rod in the house.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

surf rat said:


> It will slip in not tied to backing or taped. Believe what you want but I know this for a fact.


Fact huh ? I can spool braid with No backing or Tape and it wont slip .. You cant spool braid like you do Mono or it will slip . I played around one day and found a few turns slipped back over the spool with keep the BRAID from slipping .


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

hengstthomas said:


> Fact huh ? I can spool braid with No backing or Tape and it wont slip .. You cant spool braid like you do Mono or it will slip . I played around one day and found a few turns slipped back over the spool with keep the BRAID from slipping .


Wow, I usually confuse. Can you explain " a few turns slipped back over the spool? Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It's all in the presentation one gives. Saying that the problem simply does not exist is a stretch. Why would someone choose to write a story about solving a problem that simply did not exist? Looks as if though ole Jerry Brown came across a problem that indeed existed, and set out to find a way to correct said problem without using many of the time tested methods posted here in this thread.
Check out PowerPro's website. Now I am by no means a sponser of PowerPro, simply a user from time to time. I would consider them one of the more popular brands of braid. They recommend using mono, or even tape. I'd put money on it that they simple think that braid slipping on the spool is not merely a myth.
Just sayin.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> Fact huh ? I can spool braid with No backing or Tape and it wont slip .. You cant spool braid like you do Mono or it will slip . I played around one day and found a few turns slipped back over the spool with keep the BRAID from slipping .


 I'm not going to say it is impossible to put it on a spool without backing or tape and not have it slip... Will say,it's easier,quicker,with less headache for me to put a small length of mono backing against the spool,or as some do use tape.. To each his own,happy with my braid and how it works right now.. Need no instruction on "howto's" of putting it on the spool right now,it works just dandy the way it is...  

When I first started using fireline,when it first came on the market,had always had existing mono on the spool,so just simply topped off the spool with the filler spool.. Then bought bulk spools when I found I liked the product.. From the bulk spool, spooled a spinning reel up with it to go and catch speckle trout on the beach.. After I hooked the first one,saw my line was not in the same rythm as the drag and spool were spinning,and had to handline my fish onto the beach,decided I needed a "new program"..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

OK. Your reel,Rod, Line, etc, ALL has plastics. They swell in the heat and under stress. Heat, UV, etc. affects all, even Metal.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Googan*

A person with little to no real world experience who thinks he is an expert....GOOGAN...Often times GOOGANS read things and pass them along as the best thing going without actually trying it themself. GOODANS have even been known to give advice on catching fish they have never caught themself like Cobia and Drum as well as advice on reels and rods they have never even held in their hands. Googans often times will ask a question on the internet and the very next time someone else ask it they will answer it as if they really know something about it..Most of all GOOGANS argue with people who know what they are talking about which at times can transform them into a SUPER GOOGAN...SUPER GOOGANS are often times beyond help and should be pointed out when in a crowd of fisherman so no one makes the mistake of getting into any type of debate with them. They should be left allone so they can fight balls of grass like I saw one do at Cape Point for half an hour only to break off and respool and do it again. The fact that it looked like hay bails floating in the water and no one else fishing did not matter to him. He was convinced that he was fighting big Drum even after we told him it was grass being pulled by the current.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

So who you calling a Googan ?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Googan*

I am simply saying they are out there.


----------

